

$30k b-plan/PROTOTYPE comp.: deadline SUNDAY, free flight to Boston - dhuck
http://www.vator.tv/competition/show/the-20000-babson-innovation-competition

======
dhuck
Babson College is hosting an open business plan/idea competition. I'd be right
up there with my plan - but my prototype (sadly) isn't ready yet. So I'm
hoping that one of the Hacker News teams can come in and claim some glory.
Right now the competition is very light on technical teams, I think a HN team
could have a very good chance with a good prototype.

Here's the dirty deets: 23 companies/plans right now, $75 entry fee (it's a
legit contest, legit school:
[http://www3.babson.edu/Newsroom/Releases/BabsonForumthis-
yea...](http://www3.babson.edu/Newsroom/Releases/BabsonForumthis-year.cfm)),
$30k award: $20k cash, $10 services (I presume this means with Highland
Capital, which is helping judge), US residents 21 and older.

THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED: a good prototype (not necessary, but after checking out
the competitors, you'll need it to get into the top 3 for the free flight +
presentation in front of VCs), a very short, basic business plan (executive
summary, business model description, competitive advantage, management bio).

Good luck!

